# squid and ipfw



## pdono (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I had a question about transparent Squid and ipfw. If I were to set up an ipfw rule on my gateway machine 10.0.0.1 to forward port 80 bound packets to the Squid machine 10.0.0.2 port 5128.


```
ipfw 100 add fwd 10.0.0.2,5128 tcp from any 10.0.0.0/24 to any dst-port 80
```


```
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
```
 is already in the kernel but they seem to bypass the Squid machine altogether. Is there something I'm missing?


----------

